# Need a new pump



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I have a Simpson pressure washer (forget the model, it's been a while) but it's a direct drive Honda 13 horse attached to a Comet ZWD-K 4042. The pump is completely shot, according to the shop (pistons, valves, seals). I can't find a new one online, the only ones I can find are comet zwd-k 4040, which I'm assuming is the 4000psi instead of the 4200? Is there any way I could substitute?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Is it like the Simpson Powershot 4240 they sell at Home Depot? If so, it may have come with a built-in unloader. If that's the case, this would be a perfect time to buy a new pump with an unloader that's separate from the pump. I'd contact either Simpson or maybe try one of the bigger online stores that sell pumps, like...
-www.pressuretek.com (although I think they mainly deal in General Pumps, there's no better person to speak to than Bob at PT).
-www.pressurewashersdirect.com
-www.pressurewasherky.com (Russ is the man).

Since you've got a great engine in the GX390, this would be worthwhile to put a great pump on. Just my $.02. Maybe one of the washing pros will chime in.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

The extra 200 psi isn't real. It is a marketing gimmick that they claim is a simulated increase you get by using the 0 orifice tip. 

As long as the shaft size and bolt patter line up you should be able to put any pump on there (I think).

I would try to find out if this pump will fit your machine: http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/Pressure-Pro-SLPEZ4040-300/p3291.html


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Hines. I saw the model you mentioned when I was browsing, that's the one I was shooting for. I called and they said it would for, so that's the one i ordered. Thanks for the above everyone, excited for my new pump! Looks a bit better than the original comet one.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry for being late to the party but I would get an AR pump. there are many to choose from. the most important things you need to know is what gallon per minute you want,, what psi you want and the shaft size of the engine. most all bolt patterns are the same so that you can interchange pump models relatively easy


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

No matter which brand pump, ..you need to "plumb it for reliability"..
AR and Comet pumps have beefy plungers, and inexpensive seals.. good combination for low-cost rebuilding, buy how the pump is plumbed.. is it's BEST chance at Long-Term-Low-Cost..
a High-Volume bypass protects the pump from "OverHeating in Bypass"..
..the #1 killer of pressure pump seals. e-mail me for more..
Every system upgraded to our high-volume bypass,
..will last 3 to 30 times longer to the next set of seals.

Friends don't let friends buy cheep pressure washers.
Beef + Abuseability + Serviceability = Long-Term-Low-Cost


----------

